# How many Yotes



## Simo (Apr 9, 2007)

The coyote hunting is over for me. I ended up with 13 for the year how many did all of you end up with.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

big fat goose egg.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't worry Alec, we'll get one... I hope....


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

4 yotes


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

7 coyotes, first fox, 2 badgers, and a few *****. also saw my first bobcat.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

14 yotes for me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You made reference to the hunting season, but what are the standards here? Are we talking just hunting, calling, are you taking trapping into account? How about partner kills? Do they contribute to the total?

I didn't get as much hunting in this year as I wanted (can you ever  ). I ended up with 4 coyotes, missed many more, and saw some shooting (hits and misses) from my calling partner Papapete.

We hunt strictly by calling. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

8 confirmed dead, 2 wounded that I couldn't find after a long search, and 3 misses. We don't have many fox here, and very few Bobcat. I don't hunt ****, we can't shoot Badger. This was my best season for coyotes.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't go predator hunting as much as I wanted to either, but I managed to get about the same numbers ever year, 35 to 45 coyotes, I really don't keep a real count anymore. 
I've have had years where I was way over the 100/150 mark, but I hunted my As- off to do it too, I was also much younger. 
It all comes down to hunting the right areas with lots of coyotes. Hard to kill a coyote if they ain't there.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i will redo mine

1 bow kill
1 call in
2 walking cullies
4 misses
around 50 ish seen but couldnt get in range


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This seasons hunting log:MN 
Sets:92 
Coyotes called:31 
Coyotes killed:13 
Fox called:5 
Fox killed:2 
Yotes killed while walking to the stand: 2 
(All sets made with a partner. Kills include partner kills)

ND 
Sets:29 
Yotes called:3 
Yotes killed:2

I personally killed 14 coyotes and 1 red fox. Partners wounded 1 yote, killed 3 yote's and killed 1 red.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

11 coyote and 1 fox
All but one coyote were killed after Jan. 1, 2007. It always seems as though the calling gets much better after the first of the year.
Nitwit


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2007)

I had 10 called in and shot at the end of the year (out of about 100 stands and alot of misses)

2 shot in the yard (the yotes are everywhere in Divide County)

1 shot with a shotgun while pheasant hunting


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all, aint posted in a while but here is this years results for me:

Stands: 100+
Coyotes called: 17(that I seen)
Kills: 6 Closest-25yds..........farthest 310yds (nikon 800 rngfdr)
4 north dakota coyotes and 2 mn coyotes
Misses: 7
Spot and stalk misses: 4

Moments of stupidity: many! examples you ask? Here goes!

Missed first fox that I have had a chance at in 20 years...3 times inside of 150yds...running and winded me


Called a coyote to 64 yards to see how close I could get him...then couldnt find him in the scope...power to high(10x at 64yds) and he winds me. could have shot him anytime. He was in sight from 200 yards on in :lost:

Many others but still a heck of a fun year.

Congrats to all of you who did well and to those yet to suceed, simply read every post on here and dont give up! Best of luck to all of you.

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> Called a coyote to 64 yards to see how close I could get him...then couldnt find him in the scope...power to high(10x at 64yds) and he winds me. could have shot him anytime. He was in sight from 200 yards on in :lost:


LOL been there, done that Jaybic. Those variable scopes can be the devil if you don't pay attention. I get too greedy knowing my scope can go to 10 power. I have been trying to do a better job of leaving it at 5x or 6x.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think around 70 coyotes and 5 fox closest coyote was about 6 yards farthest was about 150 im not much off a shot. It was fun and i think all you guys for the help and motivation. Before this year i was shotting maybe 5 a year. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

thepain1

Wow!  70 coyotes up from 5 the previous year? That's quite the improvement. Do you have any pictures of your fur? With a year like that you would be a fool not to take any pictures of that.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats, thepain1, you have my vote for Most Improved. Increasing your success from 5 last year to about 70 this year is quite an accomplishment.

You acknowledge the tips you've picked up from this forum and I agree some of the guys have posted very useful suggestions.

What I'm curious about (and I'm sure many of the other guys are too) is what tips you've found most useful? What new methods have you incorporated into your hunts that you weren't using last year? What techniques did you use in the past that you've improved on this season?

Again, congrats on a season that would make any of us yote hunters proud.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> What I'm curious about (and I'm sure many of the other guys are too) is what tips you've found most useful? What new methods have you incorporated into your hunts that you weren't using last year? What techniques did you use in the past that you've improved on this season?


Actually saskcoyote. That would be a great thread topic for every one to get in on. I'd have a few things to add to it. Start it up!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Start the thread up guys! That would be a good one.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

saskcoyote, you trying to pull some chains lol. Remember now, nothing is impossable. Psst...I don't believe him either lol. :beer:


----------



## merhunts (Mar 13, 2007)

Killed three coyotes from bedroom window. Haven't killed any while hunt for them.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Zero Yotes...

One miss, only 5 yotes called in.

Got a big hunt ready for tomarrow though... looks promising... My buddy was in the woods roosting turkeys one evening, (no weapon) and the local fire hall's siren went off, and he heard a bunch yipping and hollerin 40 yds away.. withing 5 min there were 6 yotes within 15 feet of him in the middle of the woods at night, alone... Needless to say we may have some luck there tomarrow..


----------

